# dehumidifying acoustic



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Got into some trouble with my acoustic,solid top is bellying from humidity,it's been this way for a while now and the saddle was taken down quite a bit already.I need to dehumidify it while it's still in it's case.Taking it to a dryer room is not an option and buying an expensive dehumidifier is out of the question,too much power wasted and from what i can tell expensive to buy and keep running.
What i need is a way to keep my case dry enough to bring down the top.I've heard of those packs people keep with their clothes to keep the moisture out but can't remember what their called.The same stuff you sometimes find hiding in a new pair of shoes.
Any ideas of how to correct this problem?I don't want to give it a neck reset until I'm sure this top won't come down anymore,from the environment it's been in I'm pretty sure it's a humidity issue.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have never used this product, but several folks on other guitar forum swear by it.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Wow Ron,that makes the humidipak i own look overpriced!I have been using a humidipak for a little under a month now in my acoustic,basically the same deal except it needs to be replaced every two months with a new pack,not a change in the string height so far,maybe a fraction of a millimeter is all.The customer service rep told me i need to dry out the guitar rather than keep the humidity constant,he's never built an instrument,what do you think Ron?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have more experience in dealing with guitars that have distorted as a result of low humidity. Sometimes it is necessary to shock them by taking the environment to the extreme opposite of the situation that caused the condition. You may want to keep the guitar case sealed inside a plastic bag in order to eliminate any ambient humidity, while the desiccant does its job .

Loosen the strings and keep it sealed for a week and recheck the progress, continuing until you see no further improvement. In some situations the bridge plate contorts and doesn't want to go back to its original state. Only a Luthier can tell you if replacing the bridge plate will help to flatten the top. I the end, a neck reset may be the only cure.

Good luck!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Ron
I wrapped the guitar and put it in the case since i don't have a bag big enough to fit over it.I put in a clean sock with some rice with it,hopefully that will help to absorb the moisture along with the pack.Be checking back in about a week,I don't want to send it back under warranty,they might switch it and take a right handed one and cut the saddle slot for a lefty,this one i like since I've put alot of time into playing it and it's opened up a bit.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

how about popping a few of these desiccant packages into the soundhole...???...you can find them in boxes that shipped stereos and guitar amps etc...just remember not to eat the packets...!!!...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks jimi
I'll have to track some down know that i know what their called.:food-smiley-004:


----------

